

Hackers & Founders Co-op, The Accidental Incubator - iamelgringo
http://hackersandfounders.posterous.com/hackers-founders-co-op-the-accidental-incubat

======
scrollbar
Those who have met Jonathan know that he has a heart of gold. This is a guy
who just wants to help those that deserve it. I'll be supporting the Co-op as
much as I can and watching closely as this first set of startups grow up.

Keep up the good work!

And see you all at the next H&F meetup...

~~~
derwiki
H&F is the only meetup I've found that's worth going to -- from when it was 20
people at St. John's Bar and Grill up to it's current several thousand form
where we need to take over Pedro's Cantina. And like Jonathan said, he wasn't
doing it for any selfish reason (unless you count hanging out with geeks).
Silicon Valley could stand to use a few more like him...

------
daveambrose
Just left this comment on the post itself, but extremely proud fo you Jonathan
and Laura!

So excited to see this take shape guys. Kudos to all the great work to our
friends and colleagues out West. You guys will always have a network to come
into here in NYC!

------
asherbond
Proud to see H&F building so much traction and keeping things innovative. -
Asher Bond

------
iRoboticist
This is something that people like me really need. A genuine help is always
welcomed!!

Wish I could attend the Thursday Meet-up...can I?

------
windwil
I've met amazing people at H&F. The co-op is a great initiative. We need more
of these. +++

------
davidryal
+1 to all good tidings.

------
rchauhan
this is an awesome initiative. keep you the good work

------
Darxider
+1

